# Springy Sparkling Purple Tutorial



## Guinevere (Mar 31, 2010)

What I did: 

Eyes:

First I applied the Shadow Insurance as my primer.
After that I applied Grape with the 239 brush.
In the crease I used Top Hat with the 226 brush.
On the inner corner I applied Creme de Violet and over it Lotusland with the other side of the 239.
To blend all the colours together I used the Coastal Scents crease brush which fluffy, but not soo super large.
As final step I sprayed the 239 with Fix Plus and pressed it into the Young Punk and tapped it all over the lid for a sparkling effect.
On the brow bone I used Shroom as my highlighter with the no name brush.
Under the eye I put on the inner part Lotusland and on the rest Grape and blended them together.
I curled my lashes and applied Phenomen Eyes Mascara from Givenchy.

Face:

I applied the Satin Primer all over my face with my clean fingers and let it sink in a bit.
After that I put the foundation on with the Sigma 168.
I applied the Moisturelash Concealer with the 224 brush under my eyes and the Full Coverage foundation which I use as concealer on my cheeks and chin with the same 168 brush.
I waited some minutes that the natural heat from my body melted it a bit and pressed it gently with my washed hands into my face.
Over that I put on the Kryolan powder which I adore with the sigma 150 brush which I adore as well.
As blush I used Azalea Blossom on the apples of my cheeks with the MAC 168 and with the MAC 138 Springshine as contour.
As last step, which I think is pretty important, I sprayed the duo fibre brush with MAC's Fix Plus and tapped it all over my face - this takes away the excess powder and makes it more natural, also Fix Plus helps to keep the make up put.

Hope you like it.


----------



## Inoon (Apr 4, 2010)

amazing !
thank you !


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 11, 2010)

Gorgeous! I love those colours on you. Definitely going to try this once i get the chance.


----------

